
5 Views on What Basic Income Should Be and Why It Matters - edward
https://futurism.com/5-views-on-what-basic-income-should-be-and-why-it-matters/
======
I_am_neo
With circulation monetary credit flows and the essence of commerce flourishes.
As jobs become scarce and the resources of employers no longer support the
employment needs of the majority, basic income becomes a necessity for
commerce rather than a what if.

